# The death of Jahna Steele



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the death of Jahna Steele. Jahna was a very talented entertainer and named the sexiest Las Vegas Showgirl. When it was discovered that she was transgendered, her title was taken from her and her career was virtuallly over. This was the beginning of her spiral downward. She dies on January 26, 2008 in Las Vegas of a suspected drug overdose. The beauty of this woman was unbelievable!!! However, after reading about her, I think she was as beautiful inside as out. I would like to know more about her and have googled her and she has several spots on You Tube. She was so tiny--does anyone know her vital statistics? If so, please include in this column. It would also be worth your while to see her website--she was incredible!!! It is such a shame how cruel people can be to others--eventually causing them to want to end a very productive life. So, here's a drink of champagne to ya Jahna, Mut recognizes and mourns your death. Rest in peace beautiful lady.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never heard of her.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't heard of her either. But very nice thoughts Kookie.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never heard of her.


----------



## Wicked-W (Feb 18, 2008)

Really sad she had a beautiful voice and spirit.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember her now cause I watched Transtasia a couple of nights ago and was shocked to know that she was a man.

Photos

He was very beautiful at one point, sounded just like a woman, but over did the plastic surgery. Nevertheless, RIP


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know who she is, but thats a shame!


----------



## farris2 (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a damn shame to treat someone like that.It really pisses me off.Have people no heart?


----------



## madchenrogue (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW and I just finished watching the movie-documentary: Trantasia. But it does show on IMDB that she indeed passed on. I agree with Aprill regarding the plastic surgery.


----------



## chocobon (Feb 19, 2008)

I never heard of her!! Thnx for sharing!!


----------



## Karren (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW.... I never heard of her either.... Thank's Perye...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 20, 2008)

She was quite a lady. People can be so cruel and never know what the consequences will be.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 20, 2008)

wow how sad. thanks for posting this she was beautiful


----------



## Jinx (Feb 20, 2008)

I heard of her only because someone posted about her on a fitness board I belong to.

Reminds me of that ex-Bond girl Caroline Cossey (Tula)

who was outed and her modeling and acting career came to a dead stop. She fought back, had a battle with the European commission in the 90's to get recognized as a woman (she had reassignement in the early 70's) and finally returned to modeling as an acknowledged transsexual.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 21, 2008)

I loved her in Trantasia! I am sorry to hear about this death...


----------

